# Buy/sell/trade



## Streetsports (Mar 23, 2018)

Would be nice to see a section for it. Just need a rating system like the one they have on rctech.net (rc car forum) to keep it safe. And obviously wouldn't be able to list things that are federally illegal. If it ends up being like the rc car forum I mentioned, it will drive tons of traffic to the site. It will end up being the most popular section.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2018)

If you searched around you’d see we don’t allow this because of legal reasons 
Sorry


----------



## Streetsports (Mar 27, 2018)

sunni said:


> If you searched around you’d see we don’t allow this because of legal reasons
> Sorry


I searched. And I saw it. I wanted to add to the vote. And possibly question why it's illegal. The same things would be sold that vendors sell. But ok.


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2018)

Streetsports said:


> I searched. And I saw it. I wanted to add to the vote. And possibly question why it's illegal. The same things would be sold that vendors sell. But ok.


There is no voting we’ve said no since 2006
We aren’t changing it


----------



## Streetsports (Apr 1, 2018)

sunni said:


> There is no voting we’ve said no since 2006
> We aren’t changing it


I get that. Calm down.


----------



## sunni (Apr 2, 2018)

Streetsports said:


> I get that. Calm down.


I’m very calm


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 6, 2018)

sunni said:


> I’m very calm


My parents used to tell my little sister they weren't going to argue with her. The little smart ass started telling people that her parents don't argue her, bawhaha!


----------

